# Sticky  04 TSB's



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

And here is the summary for the 04...

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 03012005 Date of Bulletin: MAR 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10014871 
Component: EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL:RADIO/TAPE DECK/CD ETC. 
Summary: 
NO AUDIO CONDITION FROM THE RADIO. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040310013 Date of Bulletin: OCT 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011058 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Summary: 
DRIVING CHARACTERISTICS OF REAR-WHEEL DRIVE AND AVAILABLE WINTER TIRES. ALSO INCLUDES THE 2004-2005 CADILLAC CTS-V. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 09072004 Date of Bulletin: SEP 07, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013191 
Component: STRUCTURE:BODY 
Summary: 
PAINT PEELING FROM THE FRONT OR REAR FASCIAS. *EH 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040603006 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011040 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE 
Summary: 
PROPER JUMP STARTING PROCEDURE. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040522001 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011053 
Component: SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC 
Summary: 
WHISTLE NOISE WHILE VEHICLE IS STATIONARY WITH BRAKES APPLIED. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040849023 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011076 
Component: ELECTRICAL SYSTEM 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER MPH INDICATOR TOO HIGH BRIGHT. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040868003 Date of Bulletin: SEP 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011088 
Component: VEHICLE SPEED CONTROL:CRUISE CONTROL 
Summary: 
KNOCK OR THUD NOISE WHEN CRUISE CONTROL IS ON OR OFF. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040730025 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10008495 
Component: POWER TRAIN:AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
Summary: 
TRANSMISSION FLUID LEAK, INOPERATIVE 2ND/3RD/4TH GEARS, NO MOVEMENT, CASE CRACKED OR BROKEN AT 2-4 SERVO. GM LIGHT DUTY TRUCKS 2004. *MJ *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040139011 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011193 
Component: EQUIPMENT:ELECTRICAL:AIR CONDITIONER 
Summary: 
DIAGNOSTIC INFORMATION FOR A/C REFRIGERANT LEAK AT CONDENSER CONNECTION. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040308014 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011196 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Summary: 
KNOCK NOISE FROM FRONT SUSPENSION WHEN DRIVING AT LOW SPEEDS OVER BUMPS/UNEVEN ROAD SURFACES. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040310010 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011199 
Component: SUSPENSION 
Summary: 
REFINISHING GTO SILVER PAINTED WHEELS. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040731004 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011218 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Summary: 
CLUTCH ACTUATOR CYLINDER BLEEDER SCREW ALIGNMENT. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040731005 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011219 
Component: POWER TRAIN 
Summary: 
CLUTCH PRESSURE PLATE WEAR INDICATOR ADJUSTMENT. *TT 
Check to Request Research. Submit below. 

Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 040864018 Date of Bulletin: AUG 01, 2004 
NHTSA Item Number: 10011241 
Component: LATCHES/LOCKS/LINKAGES 
Summary: 
FRONT DOOR LOCK WILL NOT UNLOCK OR WILL LOCK INTERMITTENTLY. *EH


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you sure the bottom portion of your text didn't get cut off? Thanks for the info.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Are you sure the bottom portion of your text didn't get cut off? Thanks for the info.


Yeah thats how it ended, save the last "Check to request search" Hyperlink.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks for posting :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yeah thats how it ended, save the last "Check to request search" Hyperlink.


Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey man thanks.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Is that what I have to look foward to :confused


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Is that what I have to look foward to :confused


ALL new cars have issues, some more than others. It's nice with the internet that we have access to the TSB's. Even the high end BMW's and the like have new car issues, so don't fret, the GTO is a high quality performance machine.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Whew thanks for the reassurance :cheers


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

One of those applies to both of my cars. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## blkplude01 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for helping me out..


----------



## ashleykay (Jan 11, 2006)

I have found this to be very helpful in trying to find out about my engine cooling system. Thanks


----------



## S2kracka (Mar 13, 2006)

Here is the full list with all 87:

http://www.edmunds.com/maintenance/...e+(5.7L+8cyl+4A)&zip=55427&synpartner=edmunds


----------



## mattsgoat (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a '04 goat. after washing or rain the car will turn over for a second or 2 then die & the system check comes back with "fuel guage error" as the tach goes down to nada fuel. any suggestions?


----------



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

Quick question on the tsb's i have an 04 although it is out of warranty and pontiac is no longer in business. If a tsb on my car comes up is GM still responsible to make the required repairs. Or am i s.o.l.?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't confuse a TSB is with a recall. It's simply a procedure to fix a problem. Unlike a recall, the only time GM was 'responsible' for them (TSBs) would have been when the car was under warranty.


----------



## howelryan14 (Jun 20, 2012)

sweet! good info. thanks


----------

